
Your Next Car Could Have Airbags That Inflate on the Outside - prostoalex
https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/car-technology/a26324620/external-airbags-zf-friedrichshafen-ag/
======
imtringued
It wouldn't surprise me these airbags kill pedestrians and cyclists.

